# My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank - Finished May 2012



## JohnC (10 Dec 2008)

Hi,

This is my cherry shrimp breeding tank which sits next to my home office computer while i work all day. It has been running for about 6 months now and is my first attempt at Iwagumi. Sanzon Iwagumi to be precise.

Tank: Arctank 20L 
Filter: Dennerle Nano Filter 
Heating: Newattino 10w
Lighting: 2x11w arcadia CF plant bulbs with arcadia reflectors. Homebase desk lamp ballasts   
Substrate: Fine grains of eco-complete
CO2: Dennerle Crystal line CO2 Nano-set





29th Jun 2008 - Pre Iwagumi




6th Aug 2008 - Initial Setup




1st Oct 2008 - No CO2 yet just easycarbo but a finished scape




1st Oct 2008




1st Oct 2008 - Closer in




1st Oct 2008 - Happy Shrimp




6th Dec 2008 - Post CO2 - OH MY GOD IT PEARLS!!




9th Dec 2008 - Slightly messy shot, with new kit,  of the reset tank as the ricca matt got too dense.

Other then potentially in the future looking at taking alot of the kit out of the tank and replacing it with lovely glassware i'm pretty content with leaving this tank as it is for now just generating new cherry shrimp. Allowing me more time to focus on my new 10L Dennerle nano.

Best Regards,

John

p.s OH MY GOD! I've just had an oto jump out of the tank after i wrote this and land on the floor next to me!! insane.


----------



## altaaffe (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Lovely looking shot of the pearling and I like it a lot.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

I like it! Very nice.


----------



## chump54 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

nice series of shots... lovely looking ricca   never grown it... is easier to 'replant' than trim?

I'm wanting a nano tank more and more.

Chris


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Nice looking tank, will look great again when it fills in 
Thanks for sharing 



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> is easier to 'replant' than trim?


You will need to do what John did here, after a while it gets too thick and you have to tear it down and redo it again.
On a nano tank is not so bad, I used to have a carpet of riccia in my 125 and that was a challenge, if it gets too thick the bottom layers will start to rot away due to lack of lighting.


----------



## chump54 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

thanks LondonDragon it does make sense to replant, similar to hc and glosso. can have a good cleanup too.

cheers

Chris


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Nice looking tank.  Have to say I preferred the look of the rocks before you cleaned them.  Looked really natural.

AC


----------



## beeky (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

That's impressive growth with just easycarbo. I didn't think (submerged) riccia was possible without injected CO2.


----------



## JohnC (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Nice looking tank.  Have to say I preferred the look of the rocks before you cleaned them.  Looked really natural.
> 
> AC



i didnt actually clean them. it was the effect of adding CO2. Same dosing schedule, before with liquid CO2, after with actual CO2.

John


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

nice tank, riccia makes a beautiful carpet but it is hard to get rid off, you only have to have one strand it it will keep on growing


----------



## Nick16 (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

your ottos look massive!!!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (10 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Looks good,would you mind explaining your lighting system?


----------



## JohnC (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Looks good,would you mind explaining your lighting system?



Hi,

I started by using 1 x 9w arc pod, i quickly added another couple when i was starting the ricca. Thus 27w of arcadia plant bulb CF. The setup involved too much visible wiring so i went hunting in shops for 11w desk lamps that would take the arcadia 11w plant bulbs. Found two lamps in homebase at Â£10 each, bought the bulbs and replaced the arcpods.

The bulk of the lamps is hidden behind my computer monitor leaving only the lamp tops visible on the top of the tank. I don't have a shot of it just now but here is one of the tank with a couple of the arc pods on from a while ago to show you where i mean.





Knowing how it all grows now i might have stuck with the 2 x9 w arc pods or done 2x 11w arcpods. I went browsing through oliver knotts galleries and discovered how little light you could actually use on these nano's while still getting the results you need.

I'm only running one Dennerle 9w light on my 10L Dennerle nano. I'm interested to see how that one pans out.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Goodygumdrops (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Cheers,that's given me food for thought.I've inherited a little tank that I have in mind to do open top,nothing fancy,but I don't want to spend a fortune on lighting for it.Desk lamps would probably be the way to go.


----------



## JohnC (11 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Cheers,that's given me food for thought.I've inherited a little tank that I have in mind to do open top,nothing fancy,but I don't want to spend a fortune on lighting for it.Desk lamps would probably be the way to go.



Technically this isnt an open top. There is a glass sheet over it. I actually had to get it re-cut to fit all the wires and mountings for the arc pods.

If it was true open id have probably stuck with the arcpods as they are water proof. The desk lamps have no splash protection and in my case are as close to the water as i can get them (about an inch away).

You could always get a bit of glass cut to size to act as a lid for your tank, shouldnt be that expensive if it is quite a small tank. Will help prevent extra evaporation and suicidal oto's.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## slakey (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

hijac - you've done exactly what I've though of today! =]

I've looked at buying a Arc 35Litre tank instead of the 20Litre, to put on my beside table.

And you've gone for carpet which is what I'd like to achieve, so if you could give me any tips... please head over to my thread, as I don't want to steal your thread.

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4055&p=44893#p44893

Would be my first attempt at carpet, and a planted tank as such. I've got plants in my Rio300 but not heavily, just here and there.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Love the tank and scape, riccia is a great plant, if not uber intensive to manage long term.

Your P.herferi looks to be lacking trace as its truning white.  Worth upping the amount of trace you add 

Sam


----------



## Nabhan Khan (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

hi this question is irrelivent to the fishkeeping side,
is your monitor the samsung sm2032mw or the smasung sm2032bw?

im looking to get one in the january sales is it any good..

tank is looking cool, any close ups of it


----------



## JohnC (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Love the tank and scape, riccia is a great plant, if not uber intensive to manage long term.
> 
> Your P.herferi looks to be lacking trace as its truning white.  Worth upping the amount of trace you add
> 
> Sam



Hi,

ive been struggling with the AE trace mix and getting the correct dosing on both my tanks. I've upped the dose on this tank recently and seen better results. But have lost a couple of shrimp...hmm.



			
				Nabhan Khan said:
			
		

> hi this question is irrelivent to the fishkeeping side,
> is your monitor the samsung sm2032mw or the smasung sm2032bw?
> 
> im looking to get one in the january sales is it any good..
> ...



I think it is a bw from what i can remember, ive had issues with it due to the colour calibration software supplied with it and the other cal software ive got installed. Next time i do a fresh windows install i'm leaving it off.

No close up shots other then the ones on the first page.

Thanks,

John


----------



## JohnC (7 Jan 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> Goodygumdrops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi again,

Just a couple more pictures to expand this point as i had the camera out.




Behind the scenes




Real tank vs Virtual tank




Gave it a trim today for the second time since the reseeding of the ricca stones




The green spot algae on the rocks is coming back since i switched back to using AE trace, I prefer it though.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## JohnC (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Hi,

Another quick update.






-------------------------

Reset the tank again and switched the dosing to TPN+ and easy carbo (CO2 has been switched onto my Dennerle 10L).

The TPN+ has fixed the pale P.herferi and also exposed the flaws in my home made dosing in regards to the ricca growth. The ricca had turned to the low nitrate version (dark green and sinking) so the new growth was done from fresh, healthy ricca and is looking alot better. 

The P.herferi mound is massive now and i quite like it "bursting" from the rocky "mountains".

Best Regards,

John


----------



## samc (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

wow your p. herfeli is massive, i agree though looks quite cool


----------



## JohnC (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> wow your p. herfeli is massive, i agree though looks quite cool



Especially when you look back at what i put in there to start with, the remains of the stuff from my main tank where the light wasnt enough.




Aug 2008

John


----------



## TBRO (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Only just seen this Journal but very impressed. The mass of P.helferi looks great. Did you have much success with the shrimp breeding :?:  A lot of people seem to advise against lots of ferts and CO2 but your look very healthy!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## JohnC (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Only just seen this Journal but very impressed. The mass of P.helferi looks great. Did you have much success with the shrimp breeding :?:  A lot of people seem to advise against lots of ferts and CO2 but your look very healthy!
> 
> Cheers, Tom



why thank you.

This tank goes through phases of good and bad, mostly relating to Ricca mass, Ricca mess, Ricca runners. In turn i end up fluctuating the ferts a bit but the shrimp don't mind. Actually up until about 6 days ago i could not tell you the last time i lost a shrimp (read my corner tank journal to find out what happened). 

I havn't really been trying to actively breed these cherries, the population has grown very slowly from about 12 to about 30 ish now over the duration of the tank. I've also not monitored what triggers breeding, as it does come in waves. Last time a few of the larger mature females got pregnant the heater had broken and I am now working on the assumption that standard temp is a bit too high (about 26 - 27 degrees) and have turned it off today to see if i can trigger some more breeding.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Looks great John   .


----------



## JohnC (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looks great John   .



Cheers, I'm waiting on everything healthing up a bit before resetting it all one last time before a rescape with new plants.

Back on the point of dropping temp to make the shrimp breed, I only dropped it yesterday and already have a pregnant shrimp. Seems to have worked. Tank now at 24 C.


----------



## NeilW (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

How did you make the Ricca 'mats'?  Are they sandwiched between mesh and then placed in the tank?
Thanks,
Neil


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> How did you make the Ricca 'mats'?  Are they sandwiched between mesh and then placed in the tank?
> Thanks,
> Neil



Hi Neil,

I use small bits of slate with bits of net from a bath scrub i found in asda for 99p secured with a cable tie underneath. Once you get the hang of it, it is very quick.

Currently the ricca matt is well overgrown and i'm just keeping it down by trimming and putting gravel into it. I will be dismantling this scape finally when i move flat in a few months. Just now thou, i have to say, its looking bloody great.

I should really work on a new set of photos soon.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## NeilW (12 Sep 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> I use small bits of slate with bits of net from a bath scrub i found in asda for 99p secured with a cable tie underneath. Once you get the hang of it, it is very quick.



Genius!  How is the cable-tie hidden underneath?  Is the scrub wrapped around the slate?

The reason I ask is I'm thinking of tearing down my nano and starting anew.  The HC in my old tank after growing well for months has decided to go patchy,  I don't think I have the right lighting (only 11w over 12 litres) or the CO2 to grow it (only using liquid carbon).  I may have just been unlucky, but that Ricca looks awesome in your tank.  Do the 'mats' of slate get removed once its grown in?

Thanks again,
Neil


----------



## JohnC (12 Sep 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup the cable tie has the excess cut off underneath then pushed into the substrate with the scrub piece wrapped right around (ricca on top obviously).

I've been happily growing HC in my 10L dennerle (kinda) with 9w light, but it does seem to want to go grey sometimes and die off.

TBH if you want a low maintence carpet i'd look anywhere but Ricca. It is very nippy. It does require a trim every water change unless you want it to lift with time and need resetting every 6 weeks or so. More annoying is the little runners I seem to get going everywhere, which i am constantly fishing out.

I will not be using Ricca again tbh. I got a bit enamoured by amano when i first set this up.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## NeilW (12 Sep 2009)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

In terms of maintenance I don't mind so much the trimming, just frustrating by the not-growing  

I think I just need to take a look at all the options but Ricca looks to be a good candidate by the look of your set-up!


----------



## JohnC (14 Jan 2011)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

For Garuf


----------



## NeilW (14 Jan 2011)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

What moss have you got going on in there now?  Looks great!


----------



## JohnC (17 Jan 2011)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> What moss have you got going on in there now?  Looks great!





That is ALOT of fissendens. The scape isnt finished setup yet as the fissendens takes so long to grow and i'm too busy to treat is nice. I'll get it finalised in the next few months.

Side point -

If i'm occasionally dosing this tank with 1ml tpn+ and 1ml liquid carbon is it safe for my kitten to drink? i presume its not overly toxic due to the 3 amano's living happily in it and the regular water change while running an eheim 2213.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2011)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Cats, Pah!

I have moss envy, that's some haul you've got there!


----------



## JohnC (28 Aug 2011)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Not been keeping up with the dosing on this tank as i have a pregnant CRS so no full shots until i refurb. 

Kitten got bigger 









Best Regards,
John


----------



## Mrmikey (3 Sep 2011)

*My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

Good luck with the berried shrimp. You're probably doing the right thing not dosing, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

This tank still going ?
Just wondering how you got on with the Fiss and CRS breeding 
Looks great btw, I love the Helferi.

Kris


----------



## JohnC (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> This tank still going ?
> Just wondering how you got on with the Fiss and CRS breeding
> Looks great btw, I love the Helferi.
> 
> Kris



Hi!

By some freaky co-incidence I took it down last night.   

The tank was a little too small and unstable for the CRS to breed. I was breaking down my 10L and this tank into a 30cm cube from P@H. This allowed me to add in a hydor and put it all under the same LED with the low light setup I had running for the last year and a bit in the Dennerle.

Thanks for the compliment and making me check out the previous scapes in this tank.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Antipofish (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

forget the tank, i want the cat.... awww he/she's gorgeous


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*

That is weird all right! :O But kinda sad.

Good luck with the P@H tank. 
Get a journal going 

Kris


----------



## JohnC (2 May 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> forget the tank, i want the cat.... awww he/she's gorgeous



Yeah cute, but bloody annoying. The fish tanks are just giant drinking bowls to her. That and constant radiators. 



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> That is weird all right! :O But kinda sad.
> 
> Good luck with the P@H tank.
> Get a journal going
> ...



Sad in some ways, this was my first go at Iwagumi as well as keeping dwarf shrimp. I learned a lot on both fronts.

But the P@H cubes are so good, the silicon, the glass, the footprint that i'm happy to see the back of the arc tank and the dennerle.

I don't think I need a fully journal for the P@H cube as it is ultra low growth with the LED light from that TMC micro.

Here are a couple of pics of what it looks like currently.














I've just ordered 10 more CRS for it and i'm going to keep an eye out for some more Nerites. 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank - Finished May 20*

Is that a single TMC aquaray or twin ? Can you do a close up of the reflectors on it  ?


----------



## JohnC (2 May 2012)

*Re: My Shrimp Sanzon Iwagumi - 20L Arctank - Finished May 20*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Is that a single TMC aquaray or twin ? Can you do a close up of the reflectors on it  ?



I've answered you in the other thread since that isn't really the tank this journal is about.

Best Regards,
John


----------

